# Possible Disk Failure

## Nicias

I'm getting lots of filesystem errors on my SSD recently. This is what dmesg says:

```

[333322.042117] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 448, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 22256 vs 22261 free clusters

[333322.049883] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 449, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 24151 vs 24162 free clusters

[333363.020300] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 465, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 20734 vs 20717 free clusters

[333415.528317] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 369, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 9100 vs 9101 free clusters

[333415.539388] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 273, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 19301 vs 19320 free clusters

[333415.549103] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334442.894681] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 379, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 15889 vs 16086 free clusters

[334442.894706] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334471.198395] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 380, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 5787 vs 16205 free clusters

[334471.198425] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334474.498300] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #5641764: comm git: deleted inode referenced: 5645365

[334474.500170] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #5641764: comm git: deleted inode referenced: 5645365

[334474.507211] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #5641764: comm git: deleted inode referenced: 5645365

[334484.727966] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): __ext4_new_inode:1066: comm rsync: failed to insert inode 3952756: doubly allocated?

[334489.795314] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 801, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 19902 vs 19906 free clusters

[334489.795336] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334489.986530] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 800, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 21759 vs 21761 free clusters

[334489.986550] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334491.313363] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 272, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 22099 vs 22103 free clusters

[334491.313384] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334496.015936] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4591205: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4588714

[334496.023575] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4591205: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4588714

[334499.433793] EXT4-fs warning (device sda3): ext4_unlink:3045: inode #4460146: comm rsync: Deleting file 'pluginbase' with no links

[334500.365704] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #5918216: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 5919608

[334500.368365] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #6296448: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 6296475

[334500.505575] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 753, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 28257 vs 28264 free clusters

[334500.505867] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334500.507551] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 785, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 28876 vs 28869 free clusters

[334500.507845] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 786, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 23336 vs 23347 free clusters

[334500.508184] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334500.509560] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 817, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 164 vs 121 free clusters

[334500.509865] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 818, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 28222 vs 28262 free clusters

[334500.510197] JBD2: Spotted dirty metadata buffer (dev = sda3, blocknr = 0). There's a risk of filesystem corruption in case of system crash.

[334500.759956] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[334500.759969] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 29821 at fs/inode.c:280 drop_nlink+0x34/0x40

[334500.759970] Modules linked in: coretemp b44 mii ssb libphy

[334500.760001] CPU: 1 PID: 29821 Comm: rsync Not tainted 4.8.17-hardened-r2 #3

[334500.760003] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Vostro 1500                     /0NX907, BIOS A04 01/30/2008

[334500.760006]  0000000000000000 ffffffff8135b824 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[334500.760012]  0000000000000000 ffffffff810c591a ffff88003e876c38 ffff880001bcbdf0

[334500.760015]  ffff880001bcbd28 0000000000000000 ffff880001bcbd78 ffff88007c7e3f00

[334500.760015] Call Trace:

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff8135b824>] ? dump_stack+0x51/0x6d

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff810c591a>] ? __warn+0xba/0xe0

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff811bcd84>] ? drop_nlink+0x34/0x40

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff812278d9>] ? ext4_rename+0x449/0x7e0

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff811abac7>] ? terminate_walk+0x57/0xc0

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff811aefb5>] ? path_parentat+0x35/0x90

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff811ad4ca>] ? vfs_rename+0x77a/0x930

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff811ab732>] ? lookup_dcache+0x12/0x60

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff811b26e9>] ? sys_renameat2+0x4e9/0x570

[334500.760015]  [<ffffffff816408a3>] ? entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x17/0x97

[334500.760732] ---[ end trace f82e9768b315e740 ]---

[334500.769446] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[334500.769457] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 29821 at fs/inode.c:280 drop_nlink+0x34/0x40

[334500.769459] Modules linked in: coretemp b44 mii ssb libphy

[334500.769472] CPU: 1 PID: 29821 Comm: rsync Tainted: G        W       4.8.17-hardened-r2 #3

[334500.769474] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Vostro 1500                     /0NX907, BIOS A04 01/30/2008

[334500.769476]  0000000000000000 ffffffff8135b824 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[334500.769481]  0000000000000000 ffffffff810c591a ffff88003e9d7bf8 ffff880001bcbdf0

[334500.769487]  ffff880001bcbd28 0000000000000000 ffff880001bcbd78 ffff88007c7e3f00

[334500.769492] Call Trace:

[334500.769499]  [<ffffffff8135b824>] ? dump_stack+0x51/0x6d

[334500.769503]  [<ffffffff810c591a>] ? __warn+0xba/0xe0

[334500.769507]  [<ffffffff811bcd84>] ? drop_nlink+0x34/0x40

[334500.769511]  [<ffffffff812278d9>] ? ext4_rename+0x449/0x7e0

[334500.769515]  [<ffffffff811abac7>] ? terminate_walk+0x57/0xc0

[334500.769518]  [<ffffffff811aefb5>] ? path_parentat+0x35/0x90

[334500.769522]  [<ffffffff811ad4ca>] ? vfs_rename+0x77a/0x930

[334500.769525]  [<ffffffff811ab732>] ? lookup_dcache+0x12/0x60

[334500.769528]  [<ffffffff811b26e9>] ? sys_renameat2+0x4e9/0x570

[334500.769533]  [<ffffffff816408a3>] ? entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x17/0x97

[334500.769561] ---[ end trace f82e9768b315e741 ]---

[334504.858000] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4014223: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3977557

[334504.865381] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4014223: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3977562

[334506.278911] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4472906: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4460489

[334506.280576] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4472906: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4460490

[334506.535834] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030543: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3980235

[334506.542817] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030543: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3980236

[334507.074897] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030909: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3982362

[334507.076575] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030909: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3982366

[334507.411629] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4038920: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3984221

[334507.418102] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4038949: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3984424

[334513.428479] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[334513.428490] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 29821 at fs/inode.c:280 drop_nlink+0x34/0x40

[334513.428491] Modules linked in: coretemp b44 mii ssb libphy

[334513.428503] CPU: 1 PID: 29821 Comm: rsync Tainted: G        W       4.8.17-hardened-r2 #3

[334513.428505] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Vostro 1500                     /0NX907, BIOS A04 01/30/2008

[334513.428507]  0000000000000000 ffffffff8135b824 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[334513.428512]  0000000000000000 ffffffff810c591a ffff880064d280e8 ffff880001bcbdf0

[334513.428516]  ffff880001bcbd28 0000000000000000 ffff880001bcbd78 ffff88007c7e3f00

[334513.428521] Call Trace:

[334513.428527]  [<ffffffff8135b824>] ? dump_stack+0x51/0x6d

[334513.428532]  [<ffffffff810c591a>] ? __warn+0xba/0xe0

[334513.428535]  [<ffffffff811bcd84>] ? drop_nlink+0x34/0x40

[334513.428538]  [<ffffffff812278d9>] ? ext4_rename+0x449/0x7e0

[334513.428542]  [<ffffffff811abac7>] ? terminate_walk+0x57/0xc0

[334513.428545]  [<ffffffff811aefb5>] ? path_parentat+0x35/0x90

[334513.428548]  [<ffffffff811ad4ca>] ? vfs_rename+0x77a/0x930

[334513.428551]  [<ffffffff811ab732>] ? lookup_dcache+0x12/0x60

[334513.428554]  [<ffffffff811b26e9>] ? sys_renameat2+0x4e9/0x570

[334513.428558]  [<ffffffff816408a3>] ? entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x17/0x97

[334513.428567] ---[ end trace f82e9768b315e742 ]---

[334517.300511] EXT4-fs error: 3 callbacks suppressed

[334517.300517] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4047270: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3989697

[334517.307508] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4047270: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3989701

[334517.527711] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_free_inode:371: comm rsync: bit already cleared for inode 3989858

[334517.538456] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4022807: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3990407

[334517.545441] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4022807: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3990409

[334518.509855] EXT4-fs error (device sda3) in ext4_free_inode:383: Corrupt filesystem

[334518.523405] EXT4-fs error (device sda3) in ext4_free_inode:383: Corrupt filesystem

[334518.525379] EXT4-fs error (device sda3) in ext4_free_inode:383: Corrupt filesystem

[334519.035460] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_free_inode:371: comm rsync: bit already cleared for inode 4073289

[334519.042345] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): __ext4_new_inode:1066: comm rsync: failed to insert inode 4070706: doubly allocated?

[334522.446330] EXT4-fs error: 5 callbacks suppressed

[334522.446337] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4104418: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070764

[334524.081634] EXT4-fs error (device sda3) in ext4_free_inode:383: Corrupt filesystem

[334524.088907] EXT4-fs error (device sda3) in ext4_free_inode:383: Corrupt filesystem

[334524.110125] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4104718: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4082305

[334524.248326] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_free_inode:371: comm rsync: bit already cleared for inode 4082303

[334524.932751] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112580: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070894

[334524.939605] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112580: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070900

[334524.941234] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112580: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070901

[334525.092319] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112651: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4083608

[334525.099542] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112651: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4083610

[334535.947693] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4591205: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4588714

[334535.954942] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4591205: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4588714

[334539.451482] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #5918216: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 5919608

[334539.458845] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #6296448: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 6296475

[334542.865656] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4014223: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3977557

[334542.867695] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4014223: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3977562

[334543.724567] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4472906: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4460489

[334543.726609] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4472906: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4460490

[334543.915923] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030543: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3980235

[334543.923145] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030543: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3980236

[334544.482740] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030909: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3982362

[334544.489966] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4030909: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3982366

[334544.674299] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4038920: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3984221

[334544.677360] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4038949: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3984424

[334553.447439] EXT4-fs error: 3 callbacks suppressed

[334553.447445] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4047270: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3989697

[334553.449504] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4047270: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3989701

[334553.639528] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4022807: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3990407

[334553.641528] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4022807: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3990409

[334555.283666] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4022486: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 3991555

[334556.119281] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): __ext4_new_inode:1066: comm rsync: failed to insert inode 4070786: doubly allocated?

[334557.755236] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): __ext4_new_inode:1066: comm rsync: failed to insert inode 4070805: doubly allocated?

[334558.824280] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4104718: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4082305

[334559.493720] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112580: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070894

[334559.495745] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112580: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070900

[334559.502568] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112580: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4070901

[334559.682847] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112651: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4083608

[334559.684857] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_lookup:1609: inode #4112651: comm rsync: deleted inode referenced: 4083610

[334857.914346] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): mb_free_blocks:1470: group 433, block 14196031:freeing already freed block (bit 7487); block bitmap corrupt.

[334857.914377] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 433, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 7536 vs 7537 free clusters

[334857.914415] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): mb_free_blocks:1470: group 727, block 23834842:freeing already freed block (bit 12506); block bitmap corrupt.

[334857.914426] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 727, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 31204 vs 31206 free clusters

[334857.914433] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): mb_free_blocks:1470: group 769, block 25202842:freeing already freed block (bit 4250); block bitmap corrupt.

[334857.914489] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 769, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 18996 vs 18997 free clusters

[334857.914495] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): mb_free_blocks:1470: group 582, block 19084674:freeing already freed block (bit 13698); block bitmap corrupt.

[334857.914507] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 582, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 31310 vs 31311 free clusters

[334857.914544] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): mb_free_blocks:1470: group 482, block 15823787:freeing already freed block (bit 29611); block bitmap corrupt.

[334857.914698] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_mb_generate_buddy:758: group 482, block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 13701 vs 13702 free clusters

[351146.472385] traps: ck-remove-direc[4700] trap int3 ip:7f08e0cafdd2 sp:7ffc5e5035d0 error:0

[352879.817808] traps: ck-remove-direc[5321] trap int3 ip:7f488f60cdd2 sp:7ffea8b3b5d0 error:0

[352956.420342] traps: ck-remove-direc[5356] trap int3 ip:7f93820dbdd2 sp:7ffee32315d0 error:0

```

But smartctl -a seems to be fine:

```

smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Samsung based SSDs

Device Model:     Samsung SSD 840 Series

Serial Number:    S14CNEACA81371V

LU WWN Device Id: 5 002538 55002d356

Add. Product Id:  00000000

Firmware Version: DXT06B0Q

User Capacity:    120,034,123,776 bytes [120 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 4c

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Sat Jul 15 09:51:58 2017 EDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (  240) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x53) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               No Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  30) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 1

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       21221

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       2067

177 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0013   095   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       48

179 Used_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Tot   0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

181 Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0032   100   100   010    Old_age   Always       -       0

182 Erase_Fail_Count_Total  0x0032   100   100   010    Old_age   Always       -       0

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

187 Uncorrectable_Error_Cnt 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0032   063   053   000    Old_age   Always       -       37

195 ECC_Error_Rate          0x001a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

199 CRC_Error_Count         0x003e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

235 POR_Recovery_Count      0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       212

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1635573416

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       212         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       211         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       187         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       163         -

# 5  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       120         -

# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       115         -

# 7  Short offline       Completed without error       00%        91         -

# 8  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%        67         -

# 9  Short offline       Completed without error       00%        44         -

#10  Short offline       Completed without error       00%        43         -

#11  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       303         -

#12  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       302         -

#13  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       278         -

#14  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       254         -

#15  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       230         -

#16  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       206         -

#17  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       182         -

#18  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       158         -

#19  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       135         -

#20  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       134         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

  255        0    65535  Read_scanning was never started

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Is my SSD failing? Is my kernel configured wrong? What's going on?

----------

## Jaglover

I see filesystem corruption on sda3, not necessarily caused by disk failure.

----------

## Nicias

Any thoughts about what might be causing it? This happens on a regular basis.

----------

## Jaglover

What happens on a regular basis? Ar you saying you fix it and it comes back again?

----------

## Nicias

Yes, I fix it and it comes back. I'll try and keep track of what I do that could trigger that.

----------

## Hu

Is this a native ext4 for an ext2/ext3 mounted using the ext4 code?

When it happens, how do you fix it?  Has it recurred across kernel upgrades?  Does it recur even when using non-hardened kernels?  The hardening patches usually do not break things in this way, but they are invasive enough that I would not rule it out yet.

----------

## Nicias

It is formatted as ext4, I don't think this was happening with the last kernel version. I fix it with fsck, and say "yes" to everything. I look at the files in /lost+found and they mostly seem to be portage files. I only use one kernel.

The machine only does a few things. I'm testing each of the cron jobs and other tasks one by one to see if one of them causes this.

----------

